

Demo Day lolz - paulhn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G15H4KKNOY

======
paulhn
This mashup is what a typical investors walks out with from a Demo Day. How
many more of the same hockey-stick presentations will be enough, and does
anyone really believe them anymore?

